# Breeding log: Thai way- CT and VT virgins.



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Breeding bettas has been a hobby of mine since last year, and i have been fairly successful! I started with the Thai way and have added a few variations along the way. Instead of buckets i use a green colored bin. I use a 1-4 gallon tank, with some string algae, a few live plants, and some saran wrap. I like the solid bin's to keep the bettas focused, i use the wrap for a bubble nest aid, and i keep water from 80-85 (F). The female betta is a crown tail, a whitish bluish mix, and the male is a solid red color. 

I like to condition the bettas for 12 hours, and put the male betta in the breeding tank for 30 min before the female, who is in a breeding "trap".

As of now 5/23/13 at 9:50 pm (Az) the female betta is showing vertical breeding stripes and the male is working on the bubble nest. As both fish are virgins, i am not expecting alot of fry. Hoping for maybe 50-100. I hope to get them together by saturday morning, where i can make sure nothing is going terribly wrong


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

How many successful spawns have you had doing this method? I've tried this Thai method a few times but I've never been successful. Plus its quite difficult to see under the bubble nest for eggs... but I guess using saran wrap will help as its transparent. I might try that next time  

What do you mean you condition the bettas for 12 hours before releasing them into the breeding tank? Usually it takes 1-2 weeks to condition the pair properly to fatten them ready for spawning.


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Hey alunjai!

The last three times i have been successful with this method. As for the conditioning, i guess everyone has their own methods, i usually don't prep them to much, as i plan on them being in the breeding tank together for around a week before i release the female. I also feed live food to them whether or not they are breeding, or condition. And since they are going to be in the tank for a week, i feed live food 1 every 2 days, and use a baster to suck out any garbage before they are released. The bubble nest is also just getting started as they have only been in the tank for the past 4-5 hours.


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

So what would you call a CTxVT?


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Well, this is my first time breeding a Ct with a Vt so im not exactly sure! Hoping for some mixes!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm trying to think what the mix would be called


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Ahh! It would be a comb tail!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh ok haha


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Perhaps also some Halfsun's but I think that's HMxCT? Either way I'm excited to see what comes of it! Good luck and happy spawning


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

You are correct lil


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Hey lilnaugrim!

Thanks! Happy spawning indeed


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Bad news  The male, rojo had finally finished his nest, and i went to get my net to drop in the female betta. Unfortunately i forgot to close the door, and one of my cats got in. He completely destroyed the nest, and gave the bettas quite a scare. I have switched them into a backup breeding tank, which i have not used before. It is a 1.5 gallon tank, and is taller more than wider. Luckily under a leaf, he has started a new nest. I'm just glad none of the bettas are injured!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow I'm sorry:/ hope they won't be to shook up to spawn


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

They seem back to themselves but im going to push the release back another day or so


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good idea! Let them have a day to calm back down


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Yeah! Even if they're fine, it will give him another day to strengthen his bubble nest!


----------



## Clayton1089 (Apr 27, 2013)

For sure! Keep me updated


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

oh no I'm sorry to hear about that. Hope they're ok and you will get a spawn from them. 

Ah right, I guess giving them live food regularly means you don't have to condition for too long..

Keep us updated with pics, if possible  

Good luck!!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

BettaFishBreeder said:


> Bad news  The male, rojo had finally finished his nest, and i went to get my net to drop in the female betta. Unfortunately i forgot to close the door, and one of my cats got in. He completely destroyed the nest, and gave the bettas quite a scare. I have switched them into a backup breeding tank, which i have not used before. It is a 1.5 gallon tank, and is taller more than wider. Luckily under a leaf, he has started a new nest. I'm just glad none of the bettas are injured!


Cats....they are what they are....at least the fishies are unharmed. I have a red CT named "Rojo"....lol. Good luck with your spawn!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck! Any updates?


----------



## BettaFishBreeder (May 20, 2013)

Hey! Sorry for my lack of posts! Unfortunately, Rojo had stopped eating, and i was forced to isolate him completely. He is still not eating and im worried. Any way, i am about to start another thread, about my first time breeding bettas the more _Accepted Way_ in North America haha! It will be a red and silver male halfmoon plakat, and a female crowntail!


----------

